# Visa



## AlohaSF (Jun 28, 2010)

How long does usually take to process a working visa for UAE? 
I have been waiting to hear something from the company over a month since the acceptance of offer.
Is it common?


----------



## yum (Sep 2, 2010)

It depends on the type of company you are about to be employed in. Normally is takes only 10 days from date of filing (that is if the company has the funds to pay for all government fees and that their company file is active in the system).

But others take 15 days. I think it's best for you to inquire with the HR Dept. of the company and ask them at what stage your application is now.


----------



## Mohammed-Awaad (Jul 23, 2010)

exactly as Yum said


----------

